# Seadrift Wade Fishing, Multiple Trout to 28



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Seadrift wade fishing guides use artificial lures including soft plastics; topwaters; and slow suspending baits like Corky's. By another name, we're top salesmen making the pitch to unsuspecting fish trying to pull a fast one! While we love throwing lures all the time; as temperatures warm and the fish start being confronted with an abundance of small bait fish, that sales job gets much more difficult. Shifting to live bait becomes a lethal approach and lots of fun.

*Fishing Report*

Big unsettled weather associated with late season cool snaps continues to be a theme rolling across the State. The winds associated with these systems has us in a consistent theme pushing the boundaries on the flats in extreme shallows. Big schools of Redfish and Black Drum continue to be a lot of fun for guests making memories of a lifetime and offering some exceptional dining on the dinner table. Small windows of light winds have seen Trout coming to hand on live shrimp which is in short supply. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Braden Proctor ran into some really big Trout on wading trips including a couple of 28" fish all on topwater (released). The fish are on shorelines at present.

*Night Trips*

We welcomed guests from Midland recently and had some great flounder gigging and night wade fishing trips with topwater and live bait. These are some really neat trips and a great add-on for an intensive fishing adventure here at the lodge. Team Wolf Pack is certainly as good at night as we are in the daytime!

*Transitions*

Warming waters and schools upon schools of small fry and finfish pouring into the bays will find a big shift in the diet of Big Trout and Redfish. Bait stocks of all kinds have been pretty sparse here on the coast thus far this year. Croaker stocks start hitting bait camps farther South of us about now but as of yet there still running on empty. We'll be looking for them to start showing up soon. We've got our holding facility up and running in anticipation; conditioning the water; and activating bio filters. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

